# What games do pygmy hedgehogs like?



## hedgehogzilla (Oct 6, 2011)

my hedgehog is adorable but somedays i only take him out for a few minutes because he never wants to do anything! Rufus has a large hamster ball made for ferrets which he played with for a few weeks and now doesnt do anything if i put him in there. i use to put his tube in there, which he would push around, crawl inside and chew to his hearts galore but now he just crawls in and sleeps. I dont know what games he likes? i've tried putting ping pong balls in his cage/ pen for him to push with his nose (he use to enjoy doing it with his tube) but he totally ignores him he just likes to eat, sleep and occasionaly escape from his pen. My problem is this can be a litttle boring, i understand he is not just their to entertain me but i'm sure you guys understand what i'm saying right? its probably better for the lazy, podgy, little guy's health too (although, like most hedgies, at night he goes mental on his wheel!) so anyway can anyone think of any games i could try? i did try just exploring with him and putting him on top of tables etc but he kept going to places i didnt want him too lol (i.electric plug holes, bleach etc) and he poops all over the house on these journeys too  so can anyone help me? 
-Thanks hedgehogzilla
p.s (i would like to emphthasize that this is not a very sudden change of behaivour, he is not sick, thanks )


----------



## dyzasta (Oct 23, 2010)

seems like its just not that kinda animal thatll keep you entertained - as are many ! we have a small variety of different pets and i love them all in their own way - but if i want entertaining... i always end up going back to play with my degus cos they are that kind of animal.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Bath time is always fun with my hog  but don't do it all the time as I read it can be bad for them, dry skin etc.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Have you got a wheel? Hogs love running and once used to the wheel will run for miles every night. You would need one large enough for rats/chinchillas of the 12' size approx.

You shouldn't really use a ball for a hedgehog are they can get quite lengthy nails and even when cut to a reasonable length these can get caught in the air holes whilst running and cause an injury.

Another thing you could try is a foraging box where you put substrate and scatter bugs/treats around for them to forage and hunt around in, which is another natural behaviour for them :2thumb:


----------



## hedgehogzilla (Oct 6, 2011)

the forage box sounds like a good idea jamioo! and when i first got him, i renember i use to let him have a sort of shallow but large pool for him, i used the shower and i put a shampoo bottle or something in the plug hole to prevent any water drainng out, then i slowly filled it up with warm water, i think i'll try it again, and i will try your forage box method, he is in dire need of a nail trim (i've been a bit lazy recently mg so i'll do the shower thing tonight  thanks again people!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I know all animals are different (even the same species) but my aph has a thing about climbing! She comes out every night for an 'adventure' and i kid you not, she climbs ANYTHING. So you could build yours a little obstacle course with small boxes, tunnels, 'ladders', etc.. 
They're very amusing animals just doing what they do..exploring, foraging, investigating..enjoy it


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Snakes and ladders <sorry, couldn't resist!>


----------



## hedgehogzilla (Oct 6, 2011)

angels1531 said:


> Snakes and ladders <sorry, couldn't resist!>


 Haha ^^ :2thumb:


----------



## TinTinMWT (Dec 6, 2011)

angels1531 said:


> Snakes and ladders <sorry, couldn't resist!>


Hogs and Ladders***


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

....or thier absolute favourites, hunt the bug and, that all time special, poo on the human, lol.
Gotta love the lil spikeballs................ 

Dave.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

sam gamgee said:


> ....or thier absolute favourites, hunt the bug and, that all time special, poo on the human, lol.
> Gotta love the lil spikeballs................
> 
> Dave.


Made me laugh, Poo on the Human is most definitely one of their favourite games :2thumb:


----------



## YJT94 (Jun 17, 2011)

wheels, tubes, at work we put in cardboard boxes with treats in and loads of shredded paper, they love sniffing out little wax worms!


----------

